# Digital Cockpit on 2018 SELs and SE w/Tech



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Thought I'd share to anybody who really wanted a Digital Cockpit but not necessarily wanted to get the SEL Premium and is brave enough to try. Wonder if a dealer can do this also. 


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ay-(AID)-DIY-Retrofit-Guide-for-Golf-Alltrack


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Thought I'd share to anybody who really wanted a Digital Cockpit but not necessarily wanted to get the SEL Premium and is brave enough to try. Wonder if a dealer can do this also.
> 
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ay-(AID)-DIY-Retrofit-Guide-for-Golf-Alltrack


$1450 just for the display!!! Way too much for something that will have minor functionality benefit.

But it is a great guide. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> $1450 just for the display!!! Way too much for something that will have minor functionality benefit.
> 
> But it is a great guide. Thanks for sharing.


Haha yeah definitely pricey but just in case you were interested to have the latest tech and the "cool" factor haha...I just remembered people posting that they were on the fence between an SEL and SEL-P but didn't want the bells and whistles of the SEL-P but would have been nice to have the Digital Cockpit. Well at least the 2019s fixed that dilemma hehe.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Haha yeah definitely pricey but just in case you were interested to have the latest tech and the "cool" factor haha.......


So a digital Timex is more "cool" than a Rolex?


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Haha yeah definitely pricey but just in case you were interested to have the latest tech and the "cool" factor haha...I just remembered people posting that they were on the fence between an SEL and SEL-P but didn't want the bells and whistles of the SEL-P but would have been nice to have the Digital Cockpit. Well at least the 2019s fixed that dilemma hehe.


...except for relegating 2.0T to the S trim only.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

*retrofit digital cockpit, is it possible?*

(I have an SE w/ tech)

The digital cockpit unit runs at roughly 850$ (part number 3CN920891A).
Does anyone know if this unit can just replace the analog cluster (with additional coding, Rosstech cable)
Or is more work needed?

I understand that Nav would not work unless the nav unit is also replaced in the glove compartment...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Can't help but only to say I would gladly pay $1k or more to NOT have the digital cockpit. It's like having a Timex instead of a Rolex.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

blerg said:


> (I have an SE w/ tech)
> 
> The digital cockpit unit runs at roughly 850$ (part number 3CN920891A).
> Does anyone know if this unit can just replace the analog cluster (with additional coding, Rosstech cable)
> ...


I posted a thread about this before. Someone did it with there All track

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9255615-Digital-Cockpit-on-2018-SELs-and-SE-w-Tech


----------



## sacherel (Dec 3, 2000)

My understanding is that to accomplish the digital cockpit in the Atlas (SE w/Tech) you need
- The display cluster
- The Discovery with Nav headunit
- Trim piece for the display cluster
- Coding from dealer

I don't believe anyone has done it for an Atlas, but would like to know if someone did.


----------

